# Suche sehr altes "RP-item"



## Horuz23 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi ich suche ein sehr sehr altes item... 
Ich spiele WOW schon seit der Beta und damals, es war ca. 3 Monate nach release habe ich im Düsterwald auf dem Friedhof Rabenflucht im Kellergewölbe
ein item gefunden (ich glaub es war ein Schmuckstück oder für den Hals) mit dem man einen Begleiter rufen konnte. Der Begleiter sah genau aus wie der 
Teufelsjäger vom Hexer...

Sagt das zufällig einem was? Ich wollte mal einen Hexer anfangen und mir für die RP-Gimmick-Kiste eben dieses item holen, aber ich weiss nicht wie es heisst,
wo es genau dropte geschweige denn ob es überhaupt noch im Spiel ist.

Hoffe mir kann einer weiter helfen, vielen Dank!


----------



## RedPaprika (10. Dezember 2010)

kenne des =)
Is auf jedem noch im spiel !
Aber wie es heißt ---kein plan =(


----------



## Vanitra (10. Dezember 2010)

Es droppte von einem Ghul Rar-Mob soweit ich mich erinnere, aber der ist genauso wie Kommandant Felstrom nicht mehr ingame. Die Frage ist ob es auch die anderen Mobs droppne können. Laut buffed ist es ja gar nicht mehr in der Datenbank.


----------



## Gewürzgurke (11. Dezember 2010)

Das item ist sehr schick habs selber zum Glück schon mit lvl 25-30 bekommen^^ Aber es ist wie die Vorposter schon sagen nichtmehr im Spiel bzw die Mobs sind nicht mehr vorhanden


----------



## Horuz23 (22. Januar 2011)

Ich danke euch für die Antworten, sehr schade das man es nicht mehr bekommen kann.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.wowhead.com/npc=503#comments

da steht nix über den verbleib, aber auch nicht das er weg ist


----------



## villain (24. Januar 2011)

Mit dem nächsten Patch erscheinen ja wieder viele rare Mobs im Spiel, die sich mit Todesschwinges Erscheinen versteckt haben.

Vielleicht ist es dann wieder möglich, das Item zu erbeuten.


----------

